# Pork Belly BACON!!!!



## moneymike (Dec 4, 2013)

My adventures started about a week ago when I decided to make some bacon. 

I started with about 30 pounds of pork bellies.

Two fresh whole bellies from the butcher and six smaller pieces that were previously frozen and given to me by a friend.  

I tried some of Excaliber's Bacon Cure.  Rubbed the bellies down and set in the fridge to cure for just about a week. 

Yesterday I pulled the bellies out of the fridge and rinsed several times and then soaked for about 30 minutes.  I then dried them off and got them ready for the smoker.


----------



## moneymike (Dec 4, 2013)

Here are the pork bellies after being put into the smoker. 













image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

Yummmmmm. I love bacon.


----------



## moneymike (Dec 4, 2013)

I started the smoke around 6pm yesterday evening.  I am smoking with a combination of apple and hickory.  Here is a picture at the 24 hour mark.  How long should I go??













image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

Cold smoke?


----------



## moneymike (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes cold smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

When I cold smoke 12 hours was enough for me.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cold smoking, you can go for days. It depends on the wood you're using, and your taste.

Last time I cold smoked, I used peach for 3 days. It still had a light smokey taste. Could've gone for another day or 2.

Apple & hickory? I don't know. It just depends on how you like it.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know how people smoke for days.

I use hickory thou.?????


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 4, 2013)

It's easy with an AMNPS.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2013)

Used that with my mes.


----------

